# LO Treff im Chiemgau - Impressionen



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juni 2016)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder von LO Treffen im Chiemgau 

Freitag bei der grösseren Einrollrunde:























Und dann beim gemütlichen Abendessen zusammen:


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (25. Juni 2016)

Und hier am Samstag bei der Cappu-Runde 
Die dafür einen langen und gemütlichen Aufenthalt auf der Almhütte hatte 


















Rumpelig und teilweise schiebend ging es dann wieder bergab ins Tal::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (25. Juni 2016)




----------



## sommerfrische (25. Juni 2016)

Einrollrunde auf hübschem Trail











2. Tag ... und noch immer scheint die Sonne.



















Und dann brauchte ich beide Hände für den Lenker 

Danke an die Guide für 2 schöne Touren


----------



## Mausoline (27. Juni 2016)

Da war noch was


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juni 2016)

Hihi, netter Kommentar. Aber Mausi, unsere Kühe sprechen doch bayrisch! Oder, als Grenzgänger, bestenfalls tirolerisch.


----------



## murmel04 (27. Juni 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hihi, netter Kommentar. Aber Mausi, unsere Kühe sprechen doch bayrisch! Oder, als Grenzgänger, bestenfalls tirolerisch.



Evtl ne zugreiste


----------



## bajcca (27. Juni 2016)

Auch die Cappuccinos haben sich angestrengt.....



 

Vor allem hatten sie auch viel Spaß



 

Eine Pause im Schatten muss auch sein



 

Oder einfach mal die Aussicht bewundern....



 

Logenplatz mit traumhafter Aussicht nur für die Cappuccinos alleine....


----------



## sommerfrische (27. Juni 2016)

Eins hab' ich auch noch ...
... von einer, die weiß, wo's lang geht


----------



## Bettina (27. Juni 2016)

Pink oder Blau?


----------



## Bettina (27. Juni 2016)

So kann es immer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Pink oder Blau?
> 
> ...




Kommt beides richtig gut  wobei das Blau nur durch das Pink  seine Wirkung entfaltet


----------



## Bettina (27. Juni 2016)

Für mich der schönste Ausblick!


----------



## Mausoline (27. Juni 2016)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hihi, netter Kommentar. Aber Mausi, unsere Kühe sprechen doch bayrisch! Oder, als Grenzgänger, bestenfalls tirolerisch.









Besser kann ichs net


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Juni 2016)

Wird doch! Jetzt kommst noch paarmal zu uns nach Südbayern rüber, dann ist´s perfekt.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juni 2016)

Gerne immer wieder


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2016)

Schön, dass das Wetter mitgespielt hat. Ich beneide Euch, wäre gerne dabei gewesen, leider ist meine Schulterentzündung immer noch nicht vollständig verheilt. Grund ist ein eingeklemmter Nerv im Bereich der HWS. Ich hasse Krankengymnastik. Sie hilft zwar, aber es dauert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. Juli 2016)

Schöne Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Juli 2016)

Aktionbilder habe ich nicht aber ein Paar Impressionen kann ich auch beisteueren.

Wer schiebt... 










Eine, die die Kühe im Griff hatte 






Eine, die erstmalig in den 'echten' Bergen gefahren ist.





Lächeln, weil der Ansteig bezwunge wurde










Cooler Abfahrt




Noch ein cooler Abfahrt 




Und noch : Shades of Jena


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Juli 2016)

Tolle Bilder 
Habt ihr schon einen Plan oder einen Thread für das LO Treffen nächstes Jahr? Nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen, oder nicht?
Bisher hab ich es leider noch nicht zu Euren Treffen geschafft, aber ich hoffe, das ich das irgendwann hin bekomme


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Juli 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder
> Habt ihr schon einen Plan oder einen Thread für das LO Treffen nächstes Jahr? Nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen, oder nicht?
> Bisher hab ich es leider noch nicht zu Euren Treffen geschafft, aber ich hoffe, das ich das irgendwann hin bekomme


Geplant wird schon, Thread kommt dann beizeiten...


----------

